
For Years, Alcohol Was My Only Comfort. Then It Nearly Killed Me - tapanjk
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/24/magazine/alcohol-sobriety-military.html
======
llamathrowaway
I enjoy a good beer as much as the next guy, but I am still bothered by how
alcohol is ingrained in our culture. Binge drinking seems to be regarded as an
important part of social life, for example. Some UK-themed subreddits also
have a tendency to celebrate sometimes irresponsible drinking, without
considering the consequences.

Another pet peeve of mine is how many people use 'buy you a beer' or similar
expressions to mean 'meet you up'. You are aware that not everyone drinks, no?

------
wjossey
Really powerful article, and speaks to the toll alcohol takes on lives over
the course of decades. Whether it’s family separation, bodily injury, near
death, destruction of trust.... It runs the gambit until it kills you.

As I always say on threads regarding alcoholism. If you’re an alcoholic, today
is a great day to get sober! There’s a meeting happening near you today! It’s
never too late.

------
SolaceQuantum
Reminder that according to the National Institute of Alcohol Abuse and
Alcoholism, moderate drinking is 1 drink per day for women and 2 drinks per
day for men.

Binge drinking is 4 or more drinks in a session for women, 5 for men.

Heavy alcohol consumption is binge drinking for at least 5 days a month.

[https://www.niaaa.nih.gov/alcohol-health/overview-alcohol-
co...](https://www.niaaa.nih.gov/alcohol-health/overview-alcohol-
consumption/moderate-binge-drinking)

If you have a problem, please reach out.

~~~
RandomInteger4
I used to drink 1 / day to relax thinking I was alright, because I followed
the guidelines, but I saw the effects of drinking even just that little had on
both my mental and physical health.

It's the consistency that's no bueno; the quantity just determines the
amplitude of the negative effects. Drinking alcohol daily in any quantity is
just outright bad for anyone.

------
RickJWagner
I drank a lot in my earlier years. (To excess, really.) I honestly believe it
made me more social.

I stopped when my first son was born, 20 years ago. (I've since had half a
glass of champagne.)

I don't miss it a bit. I feel healthier, I saved a ton of money, and I've
forgotten what a hangover feels like.

I truly recommend abstinence. It's a good thing!

------
sidewinder128
Cannot read it, have to pay for it WTF.

